# Holster Clips or Leather Snap Loops



## frjeff (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm new here but just ordered a holster for my Kahr P9 from Kevin at K&D - the Dakota Defender.

I ordered it with the standard clips and am now second guessing myself. Are there other clips or the leather snap loops which I might prefer?

Also, the website says that this holster can be used with leather loops. Does that mean that I could switch from clip to leather loop at my whim and fancy or are the leather loops sewn in (I would presume)?

Thank for any help offered.

I've got a 16 week wait for this, so have time to change. Also need tips on an inexpensive IWB holster for use at least until the Defender gets here.

Padre Jeff+


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Reading the description on the site. 


> It is also available with the traditional leather loops in place of the clips. The leather loops are attached along the top edge of the holster.


 IMO the leather loops would be sewn to the top of the holster, so no you couldn't switch back and forth.

It looks like the standard clips are secured with screws (adjustable for height), so if you do find a different style of clip you _may_ be able to swap those out.


----------



## Recycooler (Apr 7, 2009)

*Highnoon holster*

High Noon makes great low cost IWB,I carry my K9 in this one

http://www.highnoonholsters.com/Product_Line/Split_Decision/split_decision.html


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Kevins' holsters are great.
I prefer the clip.

That's just a personal thing.

You're going to be happy

AFS


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

AirForceShooter said:


> That's just a personal thing.


Bingo!

Just like anything in the gun world, it just boils down to what you prefer. I've had both on holsters and I prefer the leather snap loops. Are clips the wrong choice? Absolutely not. Go with what you think works for you.


----------

